

How Long Before You Purge? Apparently Never for the Gap - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/how-long-before-you-purge-apparently-never-for-the-gap

======
gscott
While purging the mailing list would decrease the number of spam complaints I
wouldn't send out messages to past customers with the explicit message (and
only message) of opting out because... suprise they WOULD opt-out. Instead
email your list on a regular basis which in-turn would allow people plenty of
opportunities to opt-out.

The Gap, at least they are not pitching Viagra or Cialis. There email shows a
lack of saavy about the Internet it speaks more about who is running the
company as being out-of-step with the exact market they are trying to attract.

------
steve
I don't understand. He criticizes them for sending a mail because it will cost
them money? If he doesn't want to be on their list then he can use the can-
spam mandated opt out option that the email offers.

Purge? Never if the customer doesn't want to be purged. I don't see the cost
justification.

------
mhb
Wow. The Gap thinks that its new offerings in other sectors will appeal to an
old customer? Is he also astonished that The Gap has spruced up its product
offering for the fall?

